# Played an EGNATER VENGEANCE today, Review!



## VESmedic (Nov 9, 2011)

Just copy and pasted from my post on rig-talk. Enjoy 

Well, I stumbled into guitar center today, just looking at noisegates, and happened to see a brand new Egnater Vengeance sitting there. I had totally forgotten about these amps coming out soon from Egnater, so I thought I'd give it a whirl Using A Les Paul, and there standard cabinet, full power mode (theres a switch for 60 or 120 watts). Amp came on the clean channel. WOW! This channel sounded great! Perfect chimey cleans, or could be dark and jazzy if you would like. I mean, just perfect chimey bell like cleans with a big full round bottom end, just fantastic. Turn the gain up, and it goes into marshallish crunch territory. The reverb is great, however, the taper on it was horrible. It gets REALLY wet, REALLY fast. Anything about 9 oclock was just simply way too much for my preference. Again, this clean channel destroys most high gainers in my opinion, sounded really phenominal. Also has bright, tightness, and mid selector switches. These are extremely useful and really change the tone, really liked it!


Channel 2: High gain channel, has the same features as the clean channel (bright, tightness, mid switches) As soon as I hit a powerchord, I knew this is an amp I would use. I really liked the mid in the "minus" mode, and boosting the midrange with the knob. It doesn't really scoop the mids in my opinion, but the mid "plus" mode, is just wayyy too much. Think of a 5150 with the mids on 10. However, you will definitely not have ANY problems cutting through with this thing. This is one of the TIGHTEST high gainers I've ever played, this thing was tighter than a frogs ass, right up there with VHT. It has GREAT low end, but it is very controlled. The tone instantly reminded me of a 5150 mixed with an Engl Savage. Engls seem to have the lows cut off around 100 or 150HZ, and this was EXTREMELY similar. It doesn't have that big whallop of mega low end like an uber or herbert, but it has more than you will need, just no real "sub bass" frequencies Seriously, very much reminds of an engl savage, however it is not hi fi at all, very organic I thought. THe 2nd channel is insanely versitile. I really liked tight mode, mids minus, and no bright switch. This gave me a nice dark rhythm tone, with HUGE chunk, and plenty of midrange to cut through the mix. The amp is very in your face, extremely punchy. Again, tightness on par with VHT, atleast with my setup and my playing I thought. 


All in all, the amp is 1200 bucks new, and I think, worth every penny. It demolishes everything else in its price range I think personally. I love 5150s, but if you are looking at a brand new 5150/6505 head, or this, I would take this in a heartbeat. It can do everything the 5150 can but better, with a better clean. All around great amplifier, check one out.

Also this amp is DEAD QUIET! Seriously, ridiculous low noise, I really couldn't believe how quiet it was.

There was no armageddeon to play there unfortunately. Anyone know the differences?


----------



## Lankles (Nov 9, 2011)

You have piqued my interest sir. 

I think the Armageddon is 6L6-power, and has a built in ISP noise reducer-thing.


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 9, 2011)

you're in orlando.. what guitar center did you go to? Im massively interested in trying one of these


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks the for the review, man. You always give great amp reviews.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 9, 2011)

Besides what's stated above, the Vengeance has two channels while the Armageddon has three, granted channels two and three on the Armageddon share the same EQ. Outside of that they're pretty much the same.


----------



## pearl_07 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had the chance to play a Vengeance a few days ago, and I was very impressed. The cleans were surprisingly great, and the 2nd channel was crazy versatile, especially with the mid, gain, tight, and bright switches. For it's price, it is one of the best heads out there for all around versatility. Only complaint I really have for the head is that built in reverb wasn't that great.


----------



## VESmedic (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys!  Steveo1...The GC in winter Park....Theres one in their platinum room or whatever it's called. Try out my settings: mid minus, tightness on, and no bright switch. It was killer! Very Engl like man, for real. It had the engl vibe going on without the engl processed/hifi/ non organic tone. It was like everything I liked about Engl without everything I don't. Really great head. I can't get over the cleans either. I will probably opt for the armageddon if I get one. The mid feature on the armageddon seems even better than my Diezel Herbert, as it allows you to BOOST the midrange as well, awesome feature! really thinkin about getting one....


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn! Was wondering when someone would play one of these! Thanks for the review! I was just watching the Misha NAMM videos on the Armageddon last night. These heads look awesome. The biggest factor for me on the Armageddon vs the Vengeance is MIDI capability (since I already own a Decimator). Also I believe the Armageddon doesn't ship until early January.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Nov 10, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Damn! Was wondering when someone would play one of these! Thanks for the review! I was just watching the Misha NAMM videos on the Armageddon last night. These heads look awesome. The biggest factor for me on the Armageddon vs the Vengeance is MIDI capability (since I already own a Decimator). Also I believe the Armageddon doesn't ship until early January.


 
It doesnt ship till january 6...but its a straight up monster!!!!


----------



## 7StringSloan (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm roadtrip to winterpark? Yup! I was actually thinking about going there anyway and you just finalized that thought for me


----------



## broj15 (Nov 10, 2011)

a little to but my best friend lives in winter park. He moved down there to go to full sail university lol. now back On topic: What cab did you play this through?


----------



## Alimination (Nov 10, 2011)

Egnaters are really getting popular these days, sounds cool though. I'd like to doodle with one now


----------



## VESmedic (Nov 10, 2011)

The cabinet was some kind of egnater cabinet. It might have been the matching cab, however I am not sure. I think it was only like 550 new though? Pretty good price if you ask me!


----------



## GILLENH2O (Jan 4, 2012)

the cabinet is about 550, and has a custom celestion elite 75 speakers (not to be confused with the tourmaster 2x12 combo's elite 80's).
i auditioned one of these amps myself yesterday. I was really not interested in another high gain amp with a crappy clean channel, and fizzy fuzzy tone, but decided to give it a whirl anyway, awesome amp, full tone, and a very usable clean channel that you don't have to fight to make work.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Damn! Was wondering when someone would play one of these! Thanks for the review! I was just watching the Misha NAMM videos on the Armageddon last night. These heads look awesome. The biggest factor for me on the Armageddon vs the Vengeance is MIDI capability (since I already own a Decimator). Also I believe the Armageddon doesn't ship until early January.



Music123 has them listed as "Pre-order - expected to ship on 3/7/12" so it could be a bit longer unless either their date is off or Egnater manages to move up production on the Armageddon.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 4, 2012)

This is good news. I want an Armageddon pretty badly...just hoping my HD 500 can do channel switching...it doesn't send more than one CC message per program change 

I would *love* to hook up the HD via 4CM to the Armageddon for my rig. Armageddon tone + HD effects and MIDI control? Yes please.


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 4, 2012)

I played s vengeance a few days ago at GC, I tried various guitars through it with various guitars, with various pups. The thing that sounded best through it was definetly the crunch lab.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 4, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> I played s vengeance a few days ago at GC, I tried various guitars through it with various guitars, with various pups. The thing that sounded best through it *was definetly the crunch lab.*



Lol probably because that was the best pickup on a stock guitar in the store... but good to know


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 5, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Lol probably because that was the best pickup on a stock guitar in the store... but good to know


The crunch lab was in a cheep used ibanez, but it still sounded better than the EC-1000 with EMG's, (which was second best). Tighter and a LOT smoother.


----------



## veshly (Jan 5, 2012)

This sounds really cool, would definitely consider if I needed a jamming amp.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 5, 2012)

Lankles said:


> You have piqued my interest sir.
> 
> I think the Armageddon is 6L6-power, and has a built in ISP noise reducer-thing.



The Vengeance has 6l6's.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jan 5, 2012)

I already know that i will replace my 3120 (like it, but not so much) for an armaggeddon, i tried it at the Namm booth and it's like just described here, very ENGLish tone, but meaner and versatile, i love it. Also, has lights and bitches loves lights.


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 5, 2012)

VESmedic said:


> It gets REALLY wet, REALLY fast.




mmmmm


----------

